# Would you breed this female to sibling brother?



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

So my boyfriend got me a sibling pair Platinum Black HMPK's off of Aqua Bid. I only got the picture of the female before the seller took them both off the auction. I wanted to get some advice on the females form and other things that I should be looking at before I breed the pair. I love her look and her brother looks almost identical but he has no red. I will get them this Thursday and will post both of their photos. I need some advice!! I'm hoping its good advice!

Here is the female, she has never been spawned and they are 4.5 months old.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Her fins in general could be better - they at least should over lap when betta is flaring. Further she seems to be 2 ray. I prefer females with a minimum of 4 rays and preferably pointy caudal edges. 

I suggest getting a better formed female with similar coloring - I'm assuming you want to create as good a form as possible.


----------



## nemolover (Sep 4, 2012)

I am new to Bettas and do not know what is a good form ( what does 2-ray mean? Haha) but she is quite a beautiful color!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

indjo said:


> Her fins in general could be better - they at least should over lap when betta is flaring. Further she seems to be 2 ray. I prefer females with a minimum of 4 rays and preferably pointy caudal edges.
> 
> I suggest getting a better formed female with similar coloring - I'm assuming you want to create as good a form as possible.


Thanks indjo, I am new to proper form and am trying to learn all I can. I have not yet received her and have only seen this photo so I will post a current shot of her soon to see if she looks different.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

nemolover said:


> I am new to Bettas and do not know what is a good form ( what does 2-ray mean? Haha) but she is quite a beautiful color!


Thanks nemolover I think she is beautiful! I am new to good form and learning slowly. I am so greatfull for all of the Pro's on here and all of their help.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

nemolover said:


> I am new to Bettas and do not know what is a good form ( what does 2-ray mean? Haha) but she is quite a beautiful color!


"good form" is viewed from IBC standards (for show)
take a look at bettysplenden.com - about betta - last page (31)


Betta fins have tiny bone like structures (ray). When talking about rays, often what is meant is the last branching at the end of the fin. Betta's caudal often starts with 11 base rays (from the body). Each of these branches into 2 (first branch), which branch again into 2 each (second branch). HM may branch even further. So a 2 rays are fins with rays that only branch once - from one ray at the base becomes only 2 rays at the end. A 4 ray betta has 4 rays at the end (from 1 base ray) ...... and so on


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Great explanation indjo A+


----------

